#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Jera On Air 2013 - Ysselsteyn, Limburg

## axys

Afgelopen weekend hebben we het geluid en licht verzorgd op de Large Rockhand stage tijdens het Jera On Air festival in Ysselsteyn, Limburg.
Een korte materialenlijst:

*Geluid
*- Electro Voice Phoenix systeem (toppen gevlogen)
- Electro Voice amps voor Phoenix systeem
- Midas Verona 40 ch. op FOH
- A&H GL2800M op monitor
- Electro Voice PX 1122 wedges (6x)
- en niet te vergeten alles wat er nodig is voor het versterken van een bandje

*Licht*
- 12x Robe Robin 100 LedBeam
- 4x Robe 250AT wash
- 4x Robe 250XT MsZoom spot
- Totaal 32kW PAR64 (zowel zaal en podium)
- ACL sets
- 8 blinders
- 8 kW frontlicht
- Look Unique hazers
- Avolites Pearl 2008


Een paar foto's:







Meer foto's: http://bit.ly/11Aw9Q1

----------


## FOHje

Ziet er goed uit!
hoeveel mensen waren er ongeveer?

----------


## axys

Ik denk dat er op het drukste moment 1250 man in de tent zijn geweest. Als het er geen 1500 zijn geweest.

----------


## john-xr3i

[QUOTE=axys;597751]








Het lijkt alsof de voorste truss (met de blinders) behoorlijk
doorhangt? Was dat zo, of vertekend de foto zoveel. 

Verder ziet het er erg netjes uit hoor!!
Mooi om te zien dat er niet overal alleen maar koppen
gebruikt worden.

----------


## axys

De foto vertekend, want de front truss werd helemaal niet zwaar belast.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Hallo mannen van JP/PA,

Ziet er strak uit!! Op naar de volgend klus zou ik zeggen  :Big Grin:

----------


## FOHje

Haalde je de spreiding wel?

----------


## axys

@LJ Gerrit: Dank je!

@FOHje: de spreiding hebben we zeker wel gehaald. We hadden namelijk ook infills staan (links en rechts op het podium). Daarmee hebben we de voorste meter(s) opgevuld, totdat de gevlogen toppen het over namen.

----------


## arvoitus

Necrobump ... ben er afgelopen editie helaas niet geweest, maar in 2012 ben ik nog wel even hoi komen zeggen tegen de lichtman. @axys, volgensmij was jij dat toch?

----------


## axys

Dat klopt inderdaad, Lenny. Dat was ik.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb wel eens op dat setje gedraaid, maar dan met enkele top per kant, binnen bij Jera, was niks mis mee...:-) Zat geen standaard EV geluid in...

----------


## axys

Dat klopt, Olaf. Daar zit zeker geen standaard EV sound in.
We hebben wij snel genoeg na aanschaf ook ervoor gekozen de set volledig zonder standaard EV configuraties in te laten regelen.
Resultaat: meer rendement en een mooiere klank.

----------

